# contador ascendente descendente de numeros pares



## darkpanda (May 20, 2006)

Hola!
disculpen podrian ayudarme con el diseño de un contador up-down que cuente solo los estados 0001, 0010, 0100, 1000, y viceversa ?
gracias.


----------



## juanfrancosorin (May 20, 2006)

hola:
yo lo haria con un diseño de sistema secuencial, con 4 flip flopf jk,
puedes usar 2  4027 mas las compuertas que obtengas.
eso es lo que se me ocurre a mi, pero tal ves sea mas facil con un registro de desplasamiento.


----------

